

An amazing multiplication number puzzle - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
If you multiply two five digit numbers you can get the answer 123456789. Can you guess the two five digit numbers?
======
mquaes
If you multiply two five digit numbers you can get the answer 123456789. Can
you guess the two five digit numbers?

<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

